# Its Posible here on Riu? Show Printable Version (for Threads)



## salmonetin (Dec 10, 2014)

...RIU forum not have this function... ...*Show Printable Version*... ...great thread function...

...for backup large threads its enormeous help this function... why not possible in RIU???

saludos


----------



## salmonetin (Dec 10, 2014)

...forget my request... im dreaming again...

saludos


----------

